# fishing horror stories



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

OK, I'm bored at work and was just wondering who out their has the best horror story from a fishing trip.

If anyone has been fishing for a long period of time. Sooner or later they will run into some kind of fishing tragedy.

Me, Myself I was Crappie fishing down in Ga. when I seen 4 huge largemoth bass swimming by. I grabbed my tackle box and tried to take off the beetle spin and replace it with a bass lure. the boat was drifting and went under a tree straight into a hornets nest. I tried to swap away a hornet that landed on my neck, and forgot I was holding the rod in my hand. Dropped the rod along with the beetle spin and the beetle spin found its way smack dab in the middle of my thumb. all the way through the meat and rested on the inside of my finger nail. oooh the pain. tried to pull it out but that was not happining, couldn't push it through because it was resting on the nail. Had to go to the emergency room and have it removed. One of the nurses fainted when I walked in with a thumb the size of a golfball with a yellow beetle spin dangling out.

My fishing buddies gave me a hard time for about 2 years over that one.

Who out there has a story, that will make this slow day go by
(Give me what ya got)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

About ten years ago a buddy and me went bass fishing in Fl late in November. We drove to a nice farm pond about 2 hours away form my house. The weather said it was going to be cold and that a colder front was moving in but we were stubborn and wanted to go anyway. We drove out, launched the boat at 5 am. Scooted across the pond and started to fish. About 6 am the front moved in and the winds were blowing 40 mph. The temperature dropped down to 30 degrees. We decided to pack it in and head back because it was too cold. We weren't dressed properly, sweater and shorts, (FL boys). Went to start up the boat but no dice. Engine died! We grabbed the paddles and proceeded to go nowhere with the wind blowing so hard. So we paddled into shore and noticed the owner had a small boat ramp we could take the boat out with. Mind you it was 630 in the morning so we knocked at this guys door. He comes out in his underwear with a shotgun! We were like uh-oh. He ended up being pretty nice and said we could pull the boat out from his ramp. So we had to walk back and get the truck which was 8 miles down the road. It was the worst 8 miles of our lives. Half way there we had gotten frost bite on our ears, nose, fingers and toes. I thought we wer going to die!!! I couldn't feel my hands or feet! I could feel my heart rate slowing and hypothermia kicking in though. We were both constantly telling each other we were going to make it and we weren't going to die. Just when I was about to give up we looked around the corner and there was my truck! I was like praise god, halleluiah! We got in my truck and turned the heat on and proceeded to thaw out for the next hour and a half. We were in some serious pain though(if any of you know when you get frostbite and then thaw it out the severe throbbing pain you get when you warm up) I wasn't complaining though I was getting some heat. We drove over and loaded the boat up and proceeded to tear up this guys yard when we pulled out the boat. The ground was still damp from the rain the night before. We apologized and he said it was ok he understood how bad of a time we just had. He even said we could launch the boat there anytime. Haven't been back since. So the moral of the story is if you are going out on a boat don't ever go unprepared, clothes included! I will always remember that day.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*man*

my toes got cold just reading this 

GOOD ONE FL FISHERM

(but sweaters and shorts?)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

It is a Florida thing. I don't practice that anymore. When it gets cold down there(and it does) people tend to just put a sweater on and still wear shorts.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*One time...*

I was fishing the Va. beach pier for spaniards. Now, I use got-cha plugs all the time for these guys, bending back the barbs on the treble hooks so if I catch one too small, or just because if I wanna, I can do minimal damage to the fish and ensure the animal will have a chance to survive if I throw it back over the rail. I also use rubber gloves, because one time, when I *didn't have gloves on* I forgot what I was doing after catching about a 3 pounder, and while I was reaching for the pliers, he wiggled in my hand and caused the other treble hook to go through my thumb. This my left hand-my _'guitar-playing-the-neck hand'_ ! The treble hook went through the side of my thumb, and the barbed end stuck out of the top. There were a few 'sailors'-navy guys fishing that night that could stomach the site. Especially when I told my wife to grab the got-cha, and twist off the end of the hook stuck in my thumb (after we got the fish off, of course). *BLOOD EVERYWHERE...DRIPPING INTO THE OCEAN...*S** . That was the only fish I caught that night, as I wound up spending the rest of the evening in Urgent Care...and then coming home with a big ol' bandage on my thumb for about a week. I was surprised at how fast it healed though; only took about one month, I think, for the thing to be forgotten, until I saw this post...

...tight lines...*s* 

Doad.

Striper season is upon us...*yay*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup they don't call them "GOTCHA" plugs for nothing!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I managed to stick one of those Gotchas into my stomach once while I was busy running to get at the Spanish. It hurt like hell, but there was no way I was going to miss a shot at Spanish on ultralight.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

went yellow pearch fishn 28 degrees N EASTER 20 mph got up in a cove n torem up already stiff from the cold get to the bot landing feet n legs didnt wanna act plus a state trooper waiting to check the cooler n liscence aint drank a beer all day fell outta the boat into the water on top of already freezn cut the heat on hi and hauld @SS HOME TOOK A WEEK TO FREEKN THAW OUT  thats jus 1 of many but that 1 kinda takes the CAKE


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

Ice fishing in Michigan.

Since I was a little kid, my uncle has taken me ice fishing every winter. Usually we go to remote lakes in the Allegan County area, and my uncle has a history of fearlessly fishing on thin ice either late or early in the season. This always made my mom nervous about letting me go with him.

I was about 12 or 13 years old, and we were fishing on a lake called "Hodge Lake"...a very deep lake with natural springs that feed it. There are spots in that lake where the ice is black in huge areas and it usually indicates thin ice.

There was a dusting of snow covering the whole lake and the ice was VERY smooth and slippery. The temperature was FREEZING cold with a very low wind chill. I was setting up tip ups in one section and my Uncle was setting some up in another area. For those that don't know these are devices made of 3 sticks - 2 that cross each other and one that goes verticle into the hole with the cross as a stand to hold it up. On the bottom is a spool of line and on the top is a little orange flag. You put a minnow on the hook hanging from the line, and when a fish bites, the little orange flag "tips" staight up so you know you have a fish. You usually catch big bass and northern pike on these.

After setting the tip ups, we got close to each other and started to fish with regular ice fishing rods....tearing the blue gills and perch up. Suddenly far on the other side of us one of the little flags popped and my uncle ran over to check it. About 35 yards from the flag (in a spot we hadn't yet walked) my uncle suddenly disapeared with a loud crack in the ice that vibrated the ice all the way where I was standing. Immediately my uncle surfaced and started to yell and claw for the edge of the ice. It kept breaking as he tried to pull himself up. I grabbed a long nylon rope from the sled we use to pull our stuff out and threw him the rope then walked backward to the edge of the lake to a tree....tied the rope then tried to get close to him. My uncle had the rope, but he was getting weak so I tried to get closer to him to help him. Just as my uncle was yelling at me to get back away CRACK - I went in too. Fortunately I had the rope in my hand still when I dropped into the cold water. I only fell in to about my armpits and relatively easily pulled myself back out.

Just like an Angel, all of a sudden this guy with a big ol beard appeared on the edge of the lake (to go fishing also) and saw the problem going on. He carefully made his way out on the ice a little ways and pulled my uncle out of the water with the rope.

Finally my uncle was out and we were all on the shore. I was wet and Freezing my butt off but unharmed....uncle was shaking like crazy and cold. The guy that helped us decided not to fish there on that lake needless to say. We had to leave our tip ups and the fish we had caught for fear of the ice breaking if we went out to collect them. We got in the truck after a million thanks to the guy that helped us out and drove the 10 miles from the lake to my Grandfathers house. There my uncle got his butt chewed out by my grandpa and my grandma made a big fuss over me. I will never forget the Chocolate chip cookies she made me that day! 

I guess that is the most horrific thing that has ever happened to me while fishing though. I was pretty scared. 

It took a lot of convincing for my mom to let me go fishin with Unc again, but over the years we have caught a ton of fish through the ice. Ice fishing is my favorite way to fish but you have to be very carfeful. Now we go every year to Saginaw Bay and catch walleyes a mile out on the ice.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

As young as I am,31 yrs old,I have come down with a slight case of tendintis in my casting elbow.Man, it sucks-I have not been fishin since last Sunday in the AM!

No swelling but it just hurts when I bend it.I hope I don't look silly when I try to go out on the 4th,casting for them Stripers......


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Boy I was right*

You guys got some good ones

Doad--my partner with the thumb, you dont know how much you use that thing until it's injured (Right)

e-man--we call that gut snagging around here, you can get in trouble for that

inawe--you sure you didn't drink any beer before you fell in....lol

graphixdude--man I believe you take the cake, my hat goes off to a true fisherman--a lot of people woulda quit ice fishing after that
good thing your guardian angel was there

Nsearch --I feel you on that one, I suffered a broken collar bone while playing football back in the day, and it still bothers me after a day of surf fishing, that why I hit those head boats sometimes it gives the shoulder a break but you can still fish... just click and drop


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Ice Fishing in Michigan*

Hey GraphixDude -

Grew up in Midland, Mi use to going ice fishing at Houghton Lake and Saginaw Bay. Your right ice fishing is great. Only wish I could do it here. Deep Creek lake is a long drive from my house just for the day. Just got back from a fishing trip to Michigan in August to Fletcher Pond, near Alpena. Didn't far too well. The place I originally reserved for a few days turned out to be a dump; after the oven caught on fire that evening; I got my money back and went back to my mothers home in Midland. Did do a day trip back to Fletchers Pond, but it was so windy it was difficult to cast or even troll for Pike.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nserch...i got tendonitis in my reeling arm(elbow area)...been having it for a month now...what a B#@$%....but i just keep on fishing lol.....any idea how to get rid of this?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tendonitis - What is it.*

You should see your doctor. Usually rest and anti-inflammatory pills should clear it up.


See link.
http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/sportsmedicine/a/tendonitis.htm


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Nserch4Drum and Kajun*

Can I join the club? Maybe it's the weather, cause I have been having problems with my right arm and hand since helping move a freezer and then putting up those plywood sheets over the windows during Izzy. The hand is a little better. Well, not quite. I dropped a jar of jelly the other day. Thought I had a good grip of it. Talk about a mess. Glass was everywhere. And it was my favorite, Smuckers. Had only used it one time before it broke.

I'm feeling it up near the shoulder now. Seems it's moving around. I'm trying to take it easy. I want to get 2 more weekends in on the water. 


I'm just taking a wait and see approach.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

back when i was 7 me and my dad were fishing at a pond for bass. He reared back to launch one and instead of the hook gettin in the water it found a place right in my eye brow. Aftera bout 15 minutes i got it out. This summer down in ga i was walking arounda boat as we were loading it up. The capt told me to watch out for the trebles on this one rod because they could get you. little did i know that he was right. 30 seconds later i had one right in the forehead. Think got they had no barbs. Just pulled on it REAl hard adn it came out.


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

*pure stupidness*

was gonna tell my hook in fingernail story but then remembered something more ridiculous that happened to me this summer on the Rappahannock...

got to the boat ramp early so I decided to cast net some minnows. the ramp was deserted. my buddy went to get some ice while we waited on our friend with the boat. the mud minnows were thick on the ramp so I began filling the bucket. well there I am with nothing but shorts, sandals and a t-shirt on when I get swarmed by some kind of biting flies. I didn't even realize it at fist in the excitement of chasing the schools of bull minnows. I must have been bitten by at least 100 times and was itching all over. 

There is a small sandy beach by the ramp with a bit of wind so I ran over there thinking the flies wouldn't get me. Saw some schools moving so I threw the net. got a couple minnows and while shaking out the net didn't notice the jellyfish that disentigrated and flew all over my arms and legs and some went down my shirt. Just then a truck with trailer came flying down the road to the ramp and it wasn't my friend. he did a quick 180 and I realized my precious bucket of bull minnows (they were some really nice minnows) was sitting right at the bottom of the ramp.

I went hauling @#!, net in hand, across the beach to the boardwalk on the side of the ramp. I hit some soft sand as I tried to leap onto the walk. I bit it hard, face first. completely knocked the wind out of me. I lay there for a few seconds and somehow got my butt up to save those minnows. I made it to my feet, limped a few steps, and looked up to realize the guy had parked in front of the ramp and was still in his truck. Just then his door flung open, he got out to unhook his winch and somehow I managed to say hi ( I still couldn't breathe) and limped down the walk, onto the ramp, and grabbed the minnow bucket. My friends rolled in right after.
I was a mess, with welts all over my neck and face, jellyfish burns on my arms and legs, and huge swollen bruises on my thigh and chest. Once I was catching fish forgot it all happened, but I sure was hurtin the next day!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

When I was very young maybe 7 years old, my older brother using a cane pole got the hook in my nose. Thank goodness it was a cane pole with a tiny weight and bobber. Thank God it wasn't my eyes.

Several years ago while on vacation in North Myrtle Beach, I was showing my brother in law how to fish and cast. I should have known better, but continued to allow my brother in law to cast on his own. I guess his manhood got to him since I was casting relatively long. I should have told him it's all technique and not brute force.

Well, I didn't pay attention and he threw way too hard and the line snapped. Next thing I know, there is an older gentleman who was bleeding pretty bad and didn't know what happened to him. He was with his wife taking a nice stroll. My brother in law knew what happened and he immediately went to his aid. He took him and his wife to the hospital and paid the bill on the spot. The couple were from Canada and under the circumstances the guy was very nice about it. Poor guy!

I felt bad because it was an inlet and a high traffic area. I should have supervised more closely. Bad thing is my brother in law lost complete interest in fishing after that. 

Now that I have 2 young boys, I need to be extra cautious and be aware of the potential safety hazards that exist. 

The worst story I heard was from my father, who used to tell the story of his friend who did not get out of a jetty because the fishing all of sudden got real good after a lousy day. It just coincided with a threatening storm. Everyone in the party left, but he would not leave. Well the storm was so bad that water went over the jetty. The guy kept flicking his lighter for someone to get him, but tthey couldn't. When they found his body and the tips of his fingers were all bloody and the fingernails gone as he was clinging for his life. 

I know it's hard to leave when the fish are just biting like crazy, but you just have to know when to quit.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Been putting warm packs on the sore elbow.Planninig on popping pain pills on Friday Nite.


Don't plan on tossing the Tica's for a while,am gonna be using mostly lite tackle.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Forgot to also mention the mild arthritis in my left wrist. It hurts when it's cold out on that beach in December.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*boy some more nice ones*

And fishing is supposed to be a safe form of relaxation.

As for all the ailments, maybe we should change the site to
achesandpain.com.....lol


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*I was 16* at the time. (I once heard 16 year old boys, very accurately described, as "hormones with feet.")

On a weekend outing with my girlfriend, and her family. (Her Mom and Dad wern't exactly thrilled with this punk, biker wannabe, but when her Dad heard I was a fisherman, he was willing to give me a shot.)

We were Trout fishing on Penn's Creek, in central Pa.

I was in the act of impressing my girl's older brother, with my fly casting ability. 

We were standing on the bank, in a cow pasture, with nothing behind us to interfere with my back cast.

I was demonstrating the "double-haul" technique, for casting long distances over open water.

Timing is everything, when casting a flyline, and especially when you've got a lot of line out.

Because of the slower rhythm needed with a long cast, it's difficult to keep the line as high as you would like. 

It's not uncommon to hook yourself in the back of the head, under these conditions, and I was showing the older boy how to avoid this occurence, by rotating your wrist, on the back cast. (This makes the line travel in an "oval," rather than straight back and forth.)

Everything was going smoothly, but on occasion, the fly would "sag" a bit too much on the back cast, and snag in the tall grass behind us.

A good, sharp jerk with the rod, would pull it loose, and I'd keep on casting.

My girlfriend's *DAD* was fishing up-stream, around a bend in the creek, and obviously *not* understanding the mechanics of the "double-haul," thought that as long as he didn't walk directly behind me, he'd be safe.

So, as you've guessed by now, eventually, my back cast snagged in the "grass" again, and it wasn't untill after *several* good, sharp jerks, that I looked over my shoulder, to learn that you *can* land a 160 pound man on a 3 pound tippet.

We didn't have circle hooks back then, but fortunately he hadn't "swallowed" my fly. But getting it out of his *sideburn,* did require some delicate work, with a pair of needle nose pliers.

We took a measurement, a couple of pictures, and quickly "released" my "Personal Best" catch on a flyrod. (The whole family agreed that he was way too old, tough and bony to keep.)

Seriously, I didn't expect to survive the weekend. But "Earl" and I became good friends, and fishing buddies. A relationship that outlasted my romance with his daughter, by 30 years.


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

lol...good story smooth


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Barbed wire*

When I was young in Bedford County, I used to fish on a pond that was surrounded by a huge cow pasture. The pond had 7 pound bass in it , and a lot of hereford cattle around it. Hereford bulls are not to be messed with!
One day, Mark Holdren and I went through the pasture and noticed that there was a small part of the herd near the barbed wire wench that we had to cross to get to the pond. 
We walked on and just before we got to the fence, this huge bull started galloping towards us as if he were a brahma. 
We freaked out and dropeed our tackled, Mark dove over the fence, and I almost made it. I got tangled in the fence when I hit it, and the old fence post gave way. The bull stopped running at me, and just looked as if he felt sorry for me, at least that is what Mark said. I was cut to pieces, and had to go to town and get a tet shot. 
I didn't go fishing in that pond for a while after that. the owner got mad because we jacked his fence up.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

Alright, here it is....

I was tryimg to fish out of my kayak around grandview island. I had put in at a tidal creek going north and it took me forever to paddle around into the bay at plum island. All was good for a while untill a front came and before I knew it, I was taking on water and being knocked around by the surf. I made my way back trying to look like I had it all under control while my jug of mehaden oil spilled in my kayak. These two beach patrol guys pulled up on a waverunner to make sure I was going in. I played it cool like ' yep i'm going in' (I had 2 inches of water in my hull, no spray skirt). They look like David Hasslehoff, and I looked like a moron. So I finally make it in...........
By now I had paddled around the the plum tree island access path, thinking I'm gonna hoof it with my kayak until I see the sighn that says 'parking area 1 Mile' 
I play it cool and hoist my kayak on my shoulder with all the crap rattling around inside and proceed to hobble down the road like I had it all planned........
I was lucky a guy of the er.. friendly persuasion said 'okay, i'll help' .....before he got a wiff of my bunker oil. 
So this gay guy and I, smelling like a bunker boat, carried my kayak back. I gave up the act and thanked him, cause he really saved my afternoon. He quickly obliged and moved away from the funk. 
Somehow between the baywatch patrol, the menhaden oil, and the 'friandly' guy who bailed me out...my sense of manhood was in the red.
Me and the skunk drove back to Richmond smelling like catfood. There was no faking it at this point. 
:barf:


----------



## GraphixDude (Apr 21, 2003)

TC and fishwagon....lol


TC - Bulls are crazy arent they! I was playing football with friends in a field next to a bull pasture and got tackled into the fence...the damn bull went nuts and came through the broken fence and tried to get everyone...hahaha...everyone running around screaming trying to get away, but the bull left me alone for some reason....I too was bloody..maybe he felt sorry for me as well.



Fishwagon...guess it will be a while before you bad mouth a "friendly dude". haaha...maybe bunker oil is gay repellent.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*thanks again (great responses)*

Man you guys have really got some good stories. What a way to help the day at work go by, TC and Fishwagon I enjoyed your stories. However being brought up in Tidewater, I've never even been close to any kind of livestock except the petting zoo. 

fishwagon-I may have to get some pointers from you regarding the kayak, I'm thinking about opening up a whole new chapter of my life this spring. I'll try anything twice

ooh, I didn't forget about you smooth. good one....lol
wifes may come and go but fishing buddies last a lifetime


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

*Great stories everyone*

He's mine. 
The middle boy and I took the boat out Striper fishing one evening. It was the hight of the season and the boat ramp was packed. When we came back at about dark the line at the ramp was 5 deep to haul out. When our turn come we eased her on the trailer and I hit Tilt up, Buzz nothing. The out drive was stuck down and by now their were 10 folks tring to use the ramp. I pulled the truck up but the skeg on the outdrive was cutting a grove in the ramp so I had to stop. We screwed with the thing for an hour with no luck, until a buddy shows up with a jack. We were going to jack the back end of the boat up and put 4x4s under it on the trailer runners, this would give us enough clearence to make it home. As we jacked everything looked good until the tongue broke off the trailer, now we were really stuck and it was 11:00. The moment of truth had arrived, I chained the trailer to the truck and drove off. The outdrive was ground off almost to the spindel by the time I got home and the trail of sparks prompted a police officer to follow me all the way to the house and give me a warning. I am still not sure what the warning was or for that matter I don't think he did either.


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

I once got a bait knife stuck in my foot. I had a flounder that had swallowed a hook really bad, so I grabbed the bait knife that I had sharpened the night before to a razor sharp edge. The Flounder flopped and I dropped the knife on my foot and then the flounder on the knife. I was rushed to the hospital by my fishing mate and a few hours, twelve stitches and 3 shots later I was on my way home to enjoy a fresh flounder dinner. I had to go back to the hospital a few weeks later and get the stitches out. The Doc who helped me showed me the scare on his hand, which he got when he was a boy from fishing. He found out the hard way not to get close to a blues mouth.


I also tried to fly fish one time. It was a deserter the hooked ear was painful, the hooked grass was annoying, but the worst was the hornet nest. On a back cast I snagged, what to this day, a huge hornet’s nest. I saw it go flying over my head about the same time as I felt the first sting. I jumped in the stream and splashed like a wild man. Stung over 25 times that I counted lumps for. The worst part is when I jumped in the stream I broke the fly pole I had bought only hours before. Never had the heart to try again.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*double ouch*

Double ouch for FishSlayer---ooh your story gave me the heebe jeebe's got a chill thinking about the knife in the foot.

Here's another hint for first time fresh water fisherman; and this one is one me

Never try and grab a Channel Cat out of the water like Roland Martin grabs those freshwater bass. (Been there---Done that)
almost lost the same thumb I had the beetlespin stuck in.

I wasn't going to share that one, because that was just pure stupidity


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Doh! They may not have the sharpest of teeth but them cats have enough to ground your finger right off!


----------



## Tarheel (Oct 6, 2003)

*Treble In Eye*

Fishing down at Cape Lookout a few years ago with my uncle and two sons. Really catching large Grey Trout and Jumbo Blues bouncing 3 ounce Hopkins off the bottom in 50 feet of water. My oldest son brought in a large ribbon fish and it was flopping in the bottom of the boat, but still hooked...when I reached down to grab him, my son lifted him up with the rod so I could reach him easier and low and behold...lure with treble hook popped out of fishes mouth and went straight into my right eye and eyelid....got rushed in and to emergency where hours later the hook had been removed but still have partially blurred vision in my eye....moral to the story...wear sun glasses or eye protection when fishing!!!


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*OOOOHHHHH*

We have a new frontrunner

And on their first post too.......lol


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Scary night of sharks!!*

Back about 12 years ago we were fishing on a 51 foot Hatteras out of Montauk Point with Capt George Sewell on an overnight trip to the canyon ( 120 miles out ) for tuna and other monsters . Had seven of us on the trip plus capt and two mates enjoying one heck of a good time getting exhausted from reeling in Yellow fins, Long Fin Albacore a couple Blue Fin Tuna and a few monster run offs from about 300 feet down . Started running into a batch of Blue Sharks in the morning raiding the chum slick and started hooking into them to keep the action going. We had knocked down a few beers overnight and a lot of good food ( All seven of us were Chefs at different restaurants so we were eating everything from Fillet Mignon to Shrimp and Crabs ) and I guess the one guy had over done his limit. Capt told him to slow down but the effects of a long night still hadn't worn off. We hook up on a Blue Shark and he grabs the rod and starts reeling in . Capt starts giving him a hard time about holding on to the rod and reel . He looks over his shoiulder and yells up to the capt that his @#&$# is bigger than this shark !!! I think the shark heard him because he took off and our fearless fisherman didn't react in time and went right over the side with him!!!! We went nuts looking for him and he finally came back up on the other side of the boat !!! We pulled himin over the sides and checked for any missing limbs but all were there!!! Chum slick was out for hours with lots of sharks , he goes in and came back out OK!!! Capt was upset about losing his heavy rod and reel and after making sure he was ok laced into him for the rest of the long ride back. The rest of us kept trolling in for more tuna on the way. Got back to the docks and sold some of the Bluefin to cover the cost of the trip and the capts rod & reel, all was good , hell of a memory though!!!


----------



## SHIMANO MAN (Oct 7, 2003)

not sure if this is as bad as all the others but i was fishing on the rocks last nite (10-6-03) as the tide was rolling in and a wave took my legs out from under me, so I went face first into the rocks!!! Didnt bust open or anything but it was pretty painful and my reel now has some battle scars. something i wish i could of sent to americas funniest home videos.


----------



## 1mocast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Hey Bull Dawg*

I'm jealous, that seemed like the perfect fishing trip (good food, cold beer and lots of fish) until your fishing buddy fell overboard, but it seemed to put icing on the cake for a memorable fishing trip, not to mention a story you will tell for years.

Shimano-- anything that comes with a blow to the face automaticlly qualifys 
Be careful on those rocks my Uncle has a story of a broken leg off the Ruddee Jetty, This was back in the day before they banned fishing off the rocks


----------

